# Online-Aktivierungen & DRM - Spieleliste



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Community!

Da dieses Thema "Online-Aktivierungen" momentan ein großes Thema ist und viele Spieler davon abgeneigt sind, dachte ich mir, wir könnten hier eine Liste mit Spielen erstellen, für die solch' eine Aktivierung notwendig ist. So, dass der Spieler auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, welche Spiele er wohl lieber im Laden lassen sollte.

Mir fallen da spontan ein:

*
Alone in the Dark 5 *SEC*
Anno 1404 *TAG - REG*

Bioshock *REG*

C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3 *SEC*
Crysis Warhead* SEC*

Dark Messiah MP *STM*
Dawn of War 2* SEC - STM***
Dead Space* REG, SEC - STM***

Earth 2160*REG*

FEAR 2 *STM*
FIFA 09

Grand Theft Auto IV* REG*

Half Life 2, EP1, EP2* STM*

Left 4 Dead* STM*

Mass Effect *SEC*
Mercenaries 2* SEC*
Microsoft FSX (Gold)* REG*

NHL 09

Portal* STM*

Sacred 2 *SEC*
Spore *SEC*

Team Fortress 2* STM*
The Witcher Enhanced Edition* REG*
Two Worlds* REG*

X-Blades* REG*

*
****Die Steam Version von Dead Space ist nicht mit SecuROM geschützt

-------------------------------------
STM: benötigt Steam
REG: muß vor dem Spielstart registriert/aktiviert werden
SEC: beinhaltet SecuRom
TAG: beinhaltet Tages

*weitere Spiele in der News unter*:
www.pcgames.de/aid,692438/Vorsicht-beim-Gebrauchtkauf-von-Spielen-Darauf-muessen-Sie-achten/PC/Special/


Wenn jemand ein Spiel kennt, das ebenfalls solch Aktivierung benötigt, bitte hier in den Thread eintragen, danke!


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2008)

Shadow_Man am 19.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fallen da spontan ein:
> 
> Bioshock


 bei bioshock ist die aktivierung inzwischen abgeschafft.


und was ist zB mit halflife 2 usw. - da is doch ein steamaccount nötig, is doch auch ne art aktivierung, oder nicht?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2008)

Herbboy am 19.09.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 19.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist nur die Limitierung abgeschafft, die Aktivierung an sich nicht. Falls ich mich irre, bitte korrigieren.




> und was ist zB mit halflife 2 usw. - da is doch ein steamaccount nötig, is doch auch ne art aktivierung, oder nicht?



Ja, stimmt. Das könnte man auch dazu nehmen. Vielleicht ist ein Sternträger ja so nett und trägt die weiter genannten Titel hier im Thread immer ins erste Posting ein, dann hätte man da eine übersichtliche Liste


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2008)

hab es editiert, und alphabetisch geordnet 


oder du antwortest nochmal auf dein startposting inkl. "Hierauf bitte NICHT antworten wg. Editiermöglichkeit!",  dann kannst du es auch nachträglich selber ändern.   

bernd is ja wech, da wird also auch keiner drauf antworten mit "o.k    "




bei bishock bin ich nicht sicher, ob man es - wenn man direkt den patch installiert - evtl. nicht mal mehr aktivieren muss. ohne patch muss man das natürlich, da das spiel ja ohne patch ja automatisch aktivieren will.


----------



## AurionKratos (19. September 2008)

Ich würde die Liste trennen - einmal in "unbegrenzt aktivieren" und einmal in "begrenzt aktivieren". Schließlich haben die meisten nicht viel gegen beliebig wiederholbares aktivieren bzw. das Steam-System, sondern der "Hass" richtet sich gegen die nicht unbegrenzbar aktivierbaren Spiele.


----------



## Kreon (19. September 2008)

AurionKratos am 19.09.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die Liste trennen - einmal in "unbegrenzt aktivieren" und einmal in "begrenzt aktivieren". Schließlich haben die meisten nicht viel gegen beliebig wiederholbares aktivieren bzw. das Steam-System, sondern der "Hass" richtet sich gegen die nicht unbegrenzbar aktivierbaren Spiele.




seh ich genauso. Finde Steam sogar sehr praktisch, wenn man davon absieht, dass man die Spiele nicht mehr einzeln verkaufen kann. 
Ich hab meine Spielesammlung überall mit dabei. DSL-Vorausgesetzt. Ist schon angenehm. 
Was gar nicht geht ist eben die Limitierung. Gegen eine Online-Aktivierung hab ich nichts, solange nicht gerade der DSL-Anschluss streikt.


----------



## Faithz (19. September 2008)

Shadow_Man am 19.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Community!
> 
> Da dieses Thema "Online-Aktivierungen" momentan ein großes Thema ist und viele Spieler davon abgeneigt sind, dachte ich mir, wir könnten hier eine Liste mit Spielen erstellen, für die solch' eine Aktivierung notwendig ist. So, dass der Spieler auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, welche Spiele er wohl lieber im Laden lassen sollte.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann will ich mal:
Earth 2160
Two Worlds 
Mercenaries 2
Alone in the Dark 5
FIFA 09
NHL 09
Dark Messiah MP =>Steam

Gruß FaithzSR1
P.S. Das Update von The Witcher zur Enhanced dürfte auch dazu gehören.
Man muß das auch per Internet bestätigen.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. September 2008)

Kreon am 19.09.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> AurionKratos am 19.09.2008 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seh ich ganz und gar nicht so. Du magst Steam ja toll finden, darfst du auch, aber ich persönlich finde es sogar noch schlimmer als eine einmalig Aktivierung. Wir brauchen jetzt auch nicht die alte Steam rockt/Steam suckt-Diskussion starten - ich will damit nur sagen, Steam gehört hier ganz klar auch mit dazu. Und ich wüsste auch nicht, warum man da trennen sollte. Alles die selbe Schikane. 

SSA


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

Wo die Diskussion so heftig im Gange ist kann man das Game auch hier eintragen:

*Grand Theft Auto IV*


----------



## TheGameMC (2. Dezember 2008)

Was vllt noch interessant wäre, dass ist eine genau Beschreibung, welche dieser Spiele SeCurom benutzen und welche nicht, da gerade dieses Programm ja bei einigen Spielern enorme Probleme bereitet. 
(Auch bei mir: Als das Original von Crysis nach der Installation nicht starten wollte, weil "Lizenzdaten nicht geschrieben werden konnten". Nach der Crysisinstallation hatte ich dann auch noch obendrauf plötzlich das gleiche Problem bei Bioshock, natürlich auch das Original. Letztendlich hat mir auch nur eine Systemneuinstallation richtig geholfen.)
Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Internetaktivierungen (I-net haben sowieso 99,9% aller Gamer) und Programme wie Steam finde ich sogar äußert praktisch 
(keine CD mehr einlegen, einfach Programm+ Account und dann kann man überall seine Games downloaden, außerdem in heutiger Zeit sehr gut : Autopatches)
Aber wenn ich nur daran denke, dass da im Hintergrund irgend so ein dubioses Programm a la Securom läuft und mir sogar einfache Tuningprogramme verbietet (hatte mal Probs mit Tune Up und securom  ) sowie nicht einmal so einfach deinstallierbar ist und sich auf dem System einhackt und wer weiss was alles an infos über den pc und den daten darauf versendet, komme ich mir als stets ehrlicher käufer von spielen wirklich verarscht vor. wenn die games mit securom nicht so genial wären, würde ich sie sofort boykottieren.  
Und die wirklichen Hacker und Cracker wird man mit sowas auch net kriegen, die programmieren dann einen no-securom crack oder sonst was und wer kriegt dann alleinig den securom scheiß zu spüren: ja genau, der ehrliche käufer. hier liegt in meinen augen ein riesenproblem der spieleindustrie und sollte schleunigst behoben werden. dass es auch anders geht, zeigt doch das aus meiner sicht zukunftsweisende steam.


----------



## moskitoo (2. Dezember 2008)

Alle Steam spiele halt ich für etwas übertrieben, aber zumindest die aktuellen könnten schon rein:

Left 4 Dead

Team Fortress 2


----------



## TheGameMC (2. Dezember 2008)

moskitoo am 02.12.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Steam spiele halt ich für etwas übertrieben, aber zumindest die aktuellen könnten schon rein:
> 
> Left 4 Dead
> 
> Team Fortress 2



Portal


----------



## PForsberg (2. Dezember 2008)

TheGameMC am 02.12.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> moskitoo am 02.12.2008 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein aktuelles Steam-Spiel ist auch NBA 2k9


----------



## Goddess (23. Januar 2009)

X-Blades, das in kürze erscheinen wird, setzt ebenfalls auf eine Online-Aktivierung. Vermutlich kommt dabei SecuROM v7. zum Einsatz, genaueres dazu gibt es auf der Homepage. *click*


----------



## SCUX (23. Januar 2009)

►So, dass der Spieler auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, welche Spiele er wohl lieber im Laden lassen sollte.◄

evtl wäre es auch nicht verkehrt wenn man eins zwei grundlegende Sätze anführt wieso das überhaupt so gesehn wird....  
es ging zwar hoch und runter durch die Berichte, aber vieleicht hat sich ja der eine oder andere (zB ich  ) nie wirklich damit beschäftigt   
ich kenn jetzt nur Steam....und bei mir klingelt es jetzt zumindest nicht gleich warum ich Steam verteufeln sollte....


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

SCUX am 23.01.2009 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ►So, dass der Spieler auf den ersten Blick sehen kann, welche Spiele er wohl lieber im Laden lassen sollte.◄
> 
> evtl wäre es auch nicht verkehrt wenn man eins zwei grundlegende Sätze anführt wieso das überhaupt so gesehn wird....
> es ging zwar hoch und runter durch die Berichte, aber vieleicht hat sich ja der eine oder andere (zB ich  ) nie wirklich damit beschäftigt
> ich kenn jetzt nur Steam....und bei mir klingelt es jetzt zumindest nicht gleich warum ich Steam verteufeln sollte....



Gut, vielleicht hätte ich das anders formulieren sollen, da hast schon recht. Mir ging es in erster Linie darum einen Thread zu erstellen, in dem man solche Spiele sammelt, die einen Online-Account oder Online-Aktivierung benötigten. So dass man das in einer schönen Übersicht hat. Ob es jemand dann kauft oder nicht, muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich muss gestehen bei The Witcher verstehe ich es. Bei eingeschränkten Aktivierungen platzt mir auch der Kragen. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass mir die Aktivierung ansich nichts mehr ausmacht, aber ich will nicht wissen, was die sonst noch so macht, außer "aktivieren". Ich leide inzwischen auch heftig unter Paranoia... zu Recht wie ich finde


----------



## pirx (23. Januar 2009)

Microsoft FSX (Gold) will eine Online Aktivierung.


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. Januar 2009)

Far Cry 2 hat auch DRM

 Alarmstufe Rot 3, Mirrors Edge (eigentlich alle EA Spiele seit Mitte 2008 wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche?)


----------



## SCUX (24. Januar 2009)

Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> in dem man solche Spiele sammelt, die einen Online-Account oder Online-Aktivierung benötigten.


also bezieht sich das "Böse" auf die Vorraussetzung Internet zu haben, bzw "seine" persönlichen Daten anzugeben?!?!
ich gebe ja auch nicht gerne persönliches wie Adresse im Internet an....
dann hab ich noch was von einer begrenzten Anzahl von Installationen gelesen....

gibt es denn sonst noch was negatives über diese Kopierschutzdinger


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Januar 2009)

SCUX am 24.01.2009 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als ob das nicht schon genügen würde ... der Hauptgrund, warum ich solche Spiele meide ist erstens die begrenzte Anzahl der Installationen (wobei das in einigen Fällen ja später gelockert wurde) und zweitens die Sorge, dass die Spiele unbrauchbar werden, wenn es die Softwareschmiede einmal nicht mehr gibt.

Stell dir vor ... du kaufst dir ein Spiel, zockst es einmal durch, willst es ein oder zwei Jahre später nochmal spielen und es geht nicht, weil die Aktivierungsserver nicht mehr zugänglich sind.

Ich bin Nostalgiezocker und packe auch heute noch gern alte Spiele aus den 90ern aus ... ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass das mit vielen aktuellen Spielen in 10 Jahren nicht mehr so einfach möglich ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2009)

SCUX am 24.01.2009 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Online-Aktivierung oder Online Account bedeutet ja immer, dass dein Spiel an einen Server "gekoppelt" ist. Wenn dieser Server irgendwann runtergefahren wird und nicht mehr da ist, kannst du dein Spiel nicht mehr aktivieren, wenn der Hersteller keinen Patch veröffentlicht, der das rausnimmt. Für einen Spielesammler der gerne seine Spiele in ein paar Jahren nochmal spielt, ist eben da das Ungewisse, ob die überhaupt noch dann funktionieren.

Achja ich habe heute die neue PC Games bekommen und da ist ein Test von *FEAR 2* drin, dort steht bei Kopierschutz, dass man dafür Steam braucht.


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2009)

TheGameMC am 02.12.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Was vllt noch interessant wäre, dass ist eine genau Beschreibung, welche dieser Spiele SeCurom benutzen und welche nicht, da gerade dieses Programm ja bei einigen Spielern enorme Probleme bereitet.


Überhaupt sollte dahinter stehen, was denn genau die DRM Methode ist - ich hab da mal was vorbereitet, bzw: das Startposting dementsprechend überarbeitet.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (24. Januar 2009)

Shadow_Man am 24.01.2009 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja ich habe heute die neue PC Games bekommen und da ist ein Test von *FEAR 2* drin, dort steht bei Kopierschutz, dass man dafür Steam braucht.





			
				[url=http://www.looki.de/games/fear_2_project_origin_aktivierung_ueber_steam_news_n71625.html schrieb:
			
		

> looki.de[/url]]
> Steam spielt aber auch noch bei der Verkaufsfassung eine entscheidende Rolle: Demnach *muss* der Titel online über die Plattform aktiviert werden. Ein Einlegen der Spiel-DVD zum Start soll nicht notwendig sein. Ob nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Installationen möglich ist, ist derzeit noch unklar.


Wow, das ist echt die Härte. Da kann die Marketingkampagne für das Spiel noch so originell sein - damit ist FEAR 2 für mich gestorben. Als Monolith-Sympathisant bin ich schwer enttäuscht. Bezeichnend, dass sowas im Vorfeld immer verheimlicht wird. Zum Kotzen.  

SSA


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Februar 2009)

*Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War 2* wird wohl Steam zwingend voraussetzen:

http://www.exp.de/shownews.php?id=31060


----------



## GorrestFump (6. Februar 2009)

Um das ganze informativer zu gestalten (immerhin steht der Thread bei entsprechender google-suche ganz oben) würde ich die Zahl der Aktivierungen mit angeben, nen Hinweis auf bereits erschienene revoke-tools geben und mitangeben ob nach der Aktivierung die DVD des Spiels für den Spielstart im Laufwerk sein muss.
Auch speziele Registrierungen, die für ein voll funktionierendes Game nötig sind, wären interssant. Bsp.: GTAIV mit WIndows Live und Rockstargamessocialclub

Auch bei Forumdeluxx wurde eine derartige Liste bereits in Angriff genommen - allerdings nur im Bezug auf Secorum - ist noch recht mager:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=566576



> # Bioshock, 5x, jedoch gibt es ein Revoke Tool zur Annulierung
> 
> # Far Cry 2, 5x?, jedoch wird beim Deinstallieren die Aktivierung annuliert
> 
> ...



Der Großteil aus der Liste wurde schon genannt.
Far Cry 2 und Spore denke ich fehlen noch.

Bei den Titeln weiß ich's selber bzw. wird bei Forumdeluxx angegeben:
Bioshock: NODVD, Revoketool
Far Cry 2: DVD, Revoke bei Deinstallation
Fallout 3: NODVD
Warhead + Crysis Wars: NODVD
GTA IV: DVD, Aktivierung, Registrierung (LIVE+RSGSC)
World of Warcraft: NODVD, Bezahlaccount
Herr der Ringe Online:
Age of Conan: 
etc.
Generell Steam-Games: NODVD


----------



## AurionKratos (6. Februar 2009)

Ich denke mal Onlinespiele wie z.B. WoW kann man aus der Liste rauslassen, da man die eh nur Online spielen kann.


----------



## Raptor (6. Februar 2009)

AurionKratos am 06.02.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal Onlinespiele wie z.B. WoW kann man aus der Liste rauslassen, da man die eh nur Online spielen kann.


Hat den ein Spiel wie WOW wirklich DRM? Bei Onlinespielen ist eine Verbindung zum Server ja eh Pflicht, weil ohne kann man ja nicht spielen, deswegen dürfte das nicht wirklich ein DRM-System sein. Für mich ist ein DRM System ein System, das z.B. nur für die Aktivierung etc. entwickelt wurde. Weil es aber bei Spielen wie WOW in der Natur der Sache liegt, dass man sich so oder so anmelden muss damit der Server einen autorisieren kann, ist das nicht wirklich DRM für mich. Auch wenn man dadurch natürlich auch die Kopie auf eine aktuelle Lizens prüfen könnte, was aber WOW vermutlich eh über den LoginAccount gemacht wird.


----------



## GorrestFump (6. Februar 2009)

Raptor am 06.02.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> AurionKratos am 06.02.2009 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich denke Multiplayer-Only-Spiele, vor allem MMOs sollten außen vor gelassen werden, ich hab's in meinen post aufgenommen um eine Diskussion anzuregen was denn alles hier aufgenommen werden sollte zum Thema "Online-Aktivierung & DRM".

Spiele mit Registrierungszwängen (Gamespy, LIVE, beim Hersteller selber, etc.) fallen mMn auch irgendwo in die Kategorie "Online-Aktivierung", auch wenn der Vorgang an sich gar nichts mit DRM zu tun hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2009)

Die PCGH schreibt zu Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena:



> Als Kopierschutz wird neben Tages auf eine Online-Aktivierung gesetzt.


----------



## noxious (26. Februar 2009)

Setzt Securom eine Aktivierung voraus?


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2009)

noxious am 26.02.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Setzt Securom eine Aktivierung voraus?



Nicht immer. Es gibt Securom als ganz normalen CD/DVD Check oder mit Online-Aktivierung.
Beispiel PES2009: Nutzt auch Securom, aber da wird er wie jeder andere Kopierschutz verwendet und setzt dementsprechend keine Online-Aktivierung voraus.
Also Securom ist nicht gleich Securom, sondern gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten.

Hier mal aus Wikipedia:



> SecuROM v7
> 
> SecuROM 7.38 ist die aktuelle Version, die vor allem bei Spielen und auch bei einigen Applikationen verwendet wird. SecuROM ist in diesem Bereich einer der Marktführer.
> 
> ...


----------



## noxious (26. Februar 2009)

Shadow_Man am 26.02.2009 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht immer. Es gibt Securom als ganz normalen CD/DVD Check oder mit Online-Aktivierung.
> Beispiel PES2009: Nutzt auch Securom, aber da wird er wie jeder andere Kopierschutz verwendet und setzt dementsprechend keine Online-Aktivierung voraus.
> Also Securom ist nicht gleich Securom, sondern gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten.


So hab ich mir das gedacht.
Dann wäre es doch sinnvoll im Startposting z.B. bei C&C RA3 nicht nur SEC, sondern zusätzlich noch REG zu ergänzen :o


----------



## moskitoo (27. Februar 2009)

Da einige Titel ja zusätzliche Software zwangsweise fordern, z.B GTA4 oder Dawn of War 2, sollte das vielleicht auch noch vermerkt werden. Gemeint sind damit Dienste wie Games for Windows Live (Wenn das so heißt) oder der Social Club.


----------



## ShiZon (16. April 2009)

Für Saints Row 2 wird auch Steam benötigt, mich wundert es gerade ein wenig, das Saints Row 2 hier nicht aufgeführt ist. :-o 

PS: Saints Row 2 über Steam zu patchen ist grauenhaft.


----------



## der-jan (16. April 2009)

die verkaufsversion von The Witcher Enhanced Edition verlangt eine registrierung?
hatte immer nur gelesen, daß man sich registrieren muss, wenn man die normale version per patch auf die enhanced edition bringen will

wie sieht es mit dem paten 2 aus? die hier führen es unter online registrierung
http://www.blood-is-red.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=4793 und auch die pcgh seite berichtet darüber
gibt es da ne aussage von einem der das spiel hat?

wie sieht es mit Mercenaries 2 genau aus? ich glaube auf der verpackung steht nur, daß für den mp part internet erforderlich ist

und wie sieht es bei sacred 2 aus? warum schreiben die nun auf die verpackung, daß internetverbindung zwingend erforderlich ist, wenn man auch per email freischalten kann?

aber erstmal danke an die, die sich die mühe mit dem thread hier machen, man blickt da echt nicht mehr durch und freut sich, wenns mal ne übersicht gibt


----------



## noxious (7. September 2009)

Ich stell mal noch einen Link zu einer News rein, in der das genannt wurde:



> *Anno 1404*
> Mögliche Installationen: 3
> Registrierung lässt sich rückgängig machen: Nein
> 
> ...


Quelle: www.pcgames.de/aid,692438/Vorsicht-beim-Gebrauchtkauf-von-Spielen-Darauf-muessen-Sie-achten/PC/Special/


----------



## Sukultan (6. April 2010)

*AW: Online-Aktivierungen & DRM - Spieleliste*

Wird das hier auch mal aktualisiert?!
Wenn man schon Beiträge feststeckt, sollten sie auch von Zeit zu Zeit überarbeitet werden.

Gibt es nicht für "Anno 1404" mittlerweile einen Patch, der irgendetwas am Kopierschutz geändert hat?


----------



## Myke (14. Mai 2011)

Ihr glaub garnicht wielange ich schon nach solch einer Liste gesucht habe

Metro 2033....Steampflicht
Fallout New Vegas.......Steampflicht


Edit:

Schade sehe gerade das die Liste 2009 das letztemal aktualisiert worden ist


----------



## Sukultan (30. September 2011)

Sukultan schrieb:


> Wird das hier auch mal aktualisiert?!
> Wenn man schon Beiträge feststeckt, sollten sie auch von Zeit zu Zeit überarbeitet werden.
> 
> Gint es nicht für "Anno 1404" mittlerweile einen Patch, der irgendetwas am Kopierschutz geändert hat?


 
Ja, Sukultan, den gibt es. Für das Hauptspiel gibt es einen Patch, der den Kopierschutz deaktiviert. Das Spiel kann dann ganz normal installiert und gespielt werden.


----------

